# Großer Teich Neubau, ich brauche Rat....



## Michael S. (29. März 2015)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde.

Es freut mich sehr das ich hier dieses Forum gefunden habe. Ich denke Ihr könnt mir bei meinem aktuellen Bauprojekt helfen, ich hab da zu manche Fragen und würde mich über eure Ratschläge sehr freuen!
Wäre echt super wenn Ihr mir die einen oder andere Frage beantworten könntet!

Also, was mache ich gerade....
Ich baue aktuell einen richtig großen Teich um Wasser aus einem 31m tiefen Brunnen für die Bewässerung von Gemüse und Kartoffelflächen zwischenspeichern zu können. 
(Der Brunnen bringt zwar kontinuierlich Wasser aber nicht genug um die Bewässerungsanlage direkt betreiben zu können, also brauche ich nen Speicher)

Masse und Daten:
Brunnen: 
31 Meter tief Förderleistung 2,1Liter/Sekunde

Teich: 
Rechteckige Form, ca 25 Meter mal 35 Meter.
relativ steile Böschungen 1 zu 2 um hohes Gesamtvolumen zu erreichen.
Böschung umlaufend mit Granitsteinen angesetzt. 
eine Böschung mit Flachem Winkel für eine langsam einlaufende Flachwasserzone 
maximale Tiefe von ca. 3Meter 
Ungefähres Volumen 1300m³
für einen kontinuierlichen Zulauf werden noch mehrere Schichtquellen im Nachbargrundstück gefasst und eingeleitet.

Der Teich wird in natürlicher Weise errichtet, also ohne Folie, zum einen weils mir besser gefällt, zum anderen weil ich bei der Größe so meine Bedenken mit dem Einsatz von Folie habe, ich möchte auch um den Teich mal zu Reinigen auch mit dem Schlepper reinfahren können.

Also natürliche Abdichtung - so jetzt kommt die erste Frage auf.

*FRAGE: *Wieviel Versickerung ist in einem Teich mit natürlicher Abdichtung normal???

Der Teich wurde gebaggert und das vorhandene sehr lehmige bindige Material wurde umlaufend für den Damm wieder verwendet. (Hanglage)
Bei den Deichen mache ich mir eigentlich weniger Sorgen die sollten durch das Material und die Verdichting schon sehr dicht geworden sein. Aber der Teichgrund lässt Wasser durch.
Derzeit teste ich die Dichtheit des Untergrundes, ich habe den Teich zu etwa einem Drittel gefüllt (ca 1m Wasserstand) und lasse ihn jetzt so stehen und messe täglich den Verlust. 
Aktuell verliere ich etwa 1,5 cm pro Tag, was einem Verlust von ca 10m² entspricht, wenn ich davon ausgehe das bei Regen kaum Verdunstung stattfindet (der Niederschlag wurde rausgerechnet) entspricht das einer Versickerung von etwa 500 bis 600 ml pro Stunde und Quadratmeter
10000Liter/24Stunden/ca700Quadratmeter)

Was denkt Ihr??? was ist ein normaler Wert in einem Naturteich bzw Weiher, hundertprozentig wird man den ja nie dicht bekommen.
Wird ein Teich mit der Zeit von selbst dichter? Durch zuschlämmen der Poren mit Feinmaterial, oder wird sich da kaum was dran ändern?
Oder aber sind diese Verluste jetzt am Anfang nicht auf Verdunstung sondern auf die Wassersättigung des Bodens zurückzuführen.
Wenn feststeht das der Teich nicht dicht ist, so werde ich ihn entweder mit einer Tonschicht auskleiden oder aber eine dichtende Schicht aus Bentonit einbringen. Die Benötigte Menge und der Arbeitsaufwand ist aber schon enorm... 15 Tonnen Bentonit gleichmäßig verteilen einfräsen/einmischen stark verdichten und mit einer 20 cm Schutzschicht abdecken... wenn die Versickerung also normal ist oder von selber sowieso mit der Zeit besser wird so würde ich mir diesen Schritt gerne sparen. 
Auch hab ich mal gelesen das man durch das oberflächliche Einstreuen von Bentonit auch Schadstellen bedingt abdichten kann bzw. die Abdichtung erhöhen kann, wenn das fontionieren könnte, würde ich einfach mal 2 Tonnen Bentonit in den Teich werfen, vielleicht hilfts ja....

*Was denkt ihr???


Gruß Michael
*


----------



## Michael S. (29. März 2015)

hab es gerade nochmal durchgelesen, bitte entschuldigt die Unmenge an Rechtschreibfehlern! 
aber im Deutschen war ich noch nie gut... bin halt a Bayer


----------



## Michael S. (29. März 2015)

Ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2015)

Normalen Wert gibt es nicht.

Kommt ganz auf den Untergrund an.

In Grober Sand kann einen KF Wert von 10 hoch -3 haben das pisst es durch wie ein Sieb Ein verdichtet eingebauter Ton kann bis zu einem KF Wert von 10 hoch -12 oder besser gehen......das ist dann fast so dicht wie eine Plastiktüte.

Auf deinem Baufoto sieht man ja eine Walze welche die Seitendämme verdichtet. Ich hoffe du hast die auch durch den Bodenbereich gejagt.

Wenn es nicht Dicht wird würde ich dir zu einem Bentonitflies von Naue oder so raten. 30-40 cm ausheben. Fließ einbauen mit einer Überlappung von 50 cm. Boden wieder drüber .
Da kannst du dann auch mit dem Trecker rein.

Ähnliches habe ich mal gebaut für einen Regenwasserablauf für ein Industriegebiet. Da sollte im Schadensfall das Becken die Schadstoffe auffangen. Da ist auf das Bentonitflies erst Sand und dann eine in Trockenmörtel gelegte Pflasterschicht gekommen. Pflasterfugen wurden vollflächig mit Beton vergossen. Sowas benötigst du ja nicht. Aber die Bentonitmatten galten ab einer Überdeckung von 30 cm als überfahrbar.

Derzeit würde ich mich erst mal zurücklegen und ein paar Tage abwarten.



Michael S. schrieb:


> Masse und Daten:
> Brunnen:
> 31 Meter tief Förderleistung 2,1Liter/Sekunde


Gepumpt oder artesisch?


----------



## Michael S. (29. März 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort!

ja mit der Rüttelwalze sind wir auch im Teich rumgefahren und haben den Grund gut verdichtet.
Was sagt dir dein Gefühl?
ca 10.000Liter Versickerung auf rund 700m²  pro Tag sind schon was, wird das mit der Zeit von selber "dichter" oder eher nicht?
kann das einstreuen von Bentonit was bringen? (wär jetzt nicht so teuer... spezielles Bentonit 250€/to) oder ist das Blödsinn?

Der Provesionelle Einbau einer ordentlichen Dichtschicht verursacht halt schon einen enormen Aufwand, und auch diese kann mit der Zeit undicht werden, oder beim Räumen und säubern des Teiches später mal beschädigt werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Der Provesionelle Einbau einer ordentlichen Dichtschicht verursacht halt schon einen enormen Aufwand, und auch diese kann mit der Zeit undicht werden, oder beim Räumen und säubern des Teiches später mal beschädigt werden.


Kann sein das es was bringt aber Bentonit dichtet durch das aufquellen der Körner soweit mir bekannt. Dazu müssen die Körner erst mal an die Löcher um sich da fest zu setzen.

Die frage ist was kostet dich das Wasser.....Wenn dein Brunnen artesisch ist und du nicht Pumpen musst würde ich abwarten ob es sich dichtet.
Wenn du da eine Pumpe die ganze Zeit laufen lassen musst dann kannst du dir die Stromkosten ausrechnen und überlegen was wird. Wenn du Pumpen  must dann würde ich den Teich erst mal versickern lassen. Vielleicht kannst du erkennen wenn das Wasser weg ist, wo es verschwindet und nur Partiell nach dichten.


----------



## Michael S. (29. März 2015)

Der Brunnen ist nicht artesisch. (einen artesisches Gewässer/Brunnen darf ja meines Wissens nicht erschlossen werden)

Er wird mit einem Dieselaggregat betrieben. 
Verbrauch ca. 1,15Liter Diesel/Stunde da pumpt die Brunnenpumpe dann ca. 8,2m³/Stunde. dh. um den Teich mit 1300m³ komplett zu füllen, brach ich rund 160 Stunden Pumpen und 182 Liter Diesel, das wär jetzt nicht soooo schlimm, aber wenn ich dann den ganzen Teich nochmal ablassen muss, um eine ordentliche Dichtung einzubauen wäre es auch schade um das ganze schöne Wasser.

Ja, das Bentonit dichtet bei Ordnungsgemäßem Einbau eigentlich durch die Quellung mit Wasser und den daraus resultierenden Druck durch die  Deckschicht. Eine Dichtung durch einfaches "reinwerfen" kann mit Glück erreicht werden, aber garantieren wird mir das niemand.

Es werden ja noch zusätzlich mehrer kleine Quellen/Schichtwässer im Nachbargrundstück zusammengefasst und in den Teich geleitet, jedoch kann ich da noch nicht sagen welche Wassermenge ich da pro Tag bekomme.
Ich hoffe so auf rund 10m³ und mehr...
Wenn ausreichen Wasser aus diesem zweiten Zulauf kommt wäre die Versickerung im Grunde egal. 
Im Sommer hab ich halt dann zusätzlich noch die Verdunstung, die dann schon enorm sein kann, da rechne ich nochmal mit bis zu 15mm pro Tag also 10000 Liter zusätzlich die ich verliere.
Die Verdunstung ist aber wiederum von der Wassertemperatur abhängig, welche nicht so hoch sein sollte, da ich ja überwiegend fast 3m Tiefe im Teich habe.

Wenn ich aber die Schichtquellen erst mal gefasst habe und in den Teich leite, dann hab ich auch immer einen Zulauf und da wird dann wieder der Einbau einer Dichtung schwierig weil ich den Teichgrund nicht mehr so trocken bringe wie ich ihn für den Einbau brauche. 

Alles nicht so einfach.....


----------



## Michael S. (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo miteinander, 
ich hole mal mein Thema nochmal nach oben.

Gibts noch weitere Meinungen? wurde ja jetzt über 100 mal gelesen, 
es fällt doch sicher dem ein oder anderen was dazu ein.
Wär um jede Anmerkung dankbar!

Hab gesehen, dass ich ganz oben im ersten Post einen ordentlicher Fehler gemacht hab... 
ich verliere Täglich etwa 10m³ nicht 10m² auf die rund 700m² Teichfläche.

Dann hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zu einer späteren Bepflanzung/Pflanzenauswahl - will ja, das es später mal schön ausschaut.
Soll ich die Fragen dann hier stellen oder an anderer Stelle nen neuen Thread aufmachen?
Auch zu einem eventuellem (geringen) Fischbesatz hätte ich dann noch Fragen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber die Schichtquellen erst mal gefasst habe und in den Teich leite, dann hab ich auch immer einen Zulauf und da wird dann wieder der Einbau einer Dichtung schwierig weil ich den Teichgrund nicht mehr so trocken bringe wie ich ihn für den Einbau brauche.


Musst deine Quellfassung nur so bauen das du das Wasser auch am Teich vorbei leiten kannst. Solltest du sowieso machen wenn du den Teich mal mittels Trecker befahren möchtest.
Quellfassungen in einen Sammelschacht. Davon eine Leitung in den Teich und eine in den Straßengraben....oder so. Alles Mit KG2000 oder sowas. Dann kannst du von dem Sammelschacht die Quellfassungsleitungen mal spülen, wenn die sich zu setzen. Ebenso  kannst du einen Deckel auf die Leitung zum Straßengraben setzen und dein Wasser geht weiter in den Teich oder du setzt den Deckel auf die Leitung zum Teich und das Wasser geht in den Graben.

Pflanzen kannst du dir schön im Lexikon anschauen.....hier im Forum oben in der blauen Leiste. Ich würde in diesem Beitrag zu Fischen und Pflanzen fragen. Geht doch um Rat zu deinem Teich.

Strom hast du also nicht aus dem Netz an deinem Teich. Sonnst könntest du dir eine Schwimmerschaltung bauen und die pumpe automatisch bei einem min. Wasserstand anschalten und bei einem max. Wasserstand ausschalten....

Ich würde jetzt erst mal abwarten ob sich der Abfluss verringert. Bei 100 Leuten welche hier in den Beitrag geschaut haben, sind die wenigsten die Kenntnisse zu Bentonit oder Teichen deiner Größe haben. Finden sich aber vielleicht noch einige.....zu Pflanzen und Fischen sollte mehr kommen. 

Was hast du den vor in dem Teich zu halten. Eher __ Speisefische oder ein paar nette Koi nur für die Optik. Schmeiß keine Goldfische rein......die vermehren Sich zumeist Explosionsartig. 

Ich würde auch kein __ Schilf nehmen, weil das sehr lange Wurzelausläufer bekommen kann. Wäre nicht so toll wenn es deinen Wall durchsticht. Gelbe Sumpfiris solltest du dir mal anschauen. Ggf. auch __ Wasserpest oder Tausenblatt. Auch eine Seerosen könnte gut kommen in dem Teich.


----------



## jolantha (2. Apr. 2015)

> kann das einstreuen von Bentonit was bringen?



ich kann Dir eventuell nur beim Bentonit helfen, das gibts auch als Matten 
http://www.bentonit.de/produkte/bentonitmatten/index.php

Preise weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Michael S. (2. Apr. 2015)

Danke an Tottoabs und jolantha für die Antworten!

@ Tottoabs, ja, so oder so ähnlich wie du mir das vorgeschlagen hast, werde ich das mit den Quellfassungen machen, da hab ich noch so einiges im Kopf was noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist. Kommt auch dann drauf an, wie es sich baggern lässt.... Material, Steine, Gefälle, Tiefe, Breite.... wird dann wenn ich soweit bin entsprechend angepasst. Jetzt zur Zeit, geht eh nix bei dem Sauwetter, muss erst mal wieder bisschen schöner und trockener werden, damit man auch sieht wo das Wasser herkommt - ausdrückt.
__ Schilf und großer __ Rohrkolben sind nicht geplant.

Zum Thema Abdichtung.
Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen den Teich erst mal nicht wieder abzulassen. Er wird vollständig aufgefüllt. 
Dann werde ich 4 Tonnen Bentonit (EDASIL Feingranulat) einstreuen, mit etwas Glück wird sich dann der Teich-(Grund) von selber abdichten - mit der Zeit. Wenn nicht hat das Bentonit auf jeden Fall den positiven Nebeneffekt, das es mir das Wasser klärt, und den Sedimentgrund festigt. Wenn der Teich dann wirklich nach einem Jahr nicht deutlich dichter geworden ist geht das Bentonit ja nicht verloren und befindet sich immer noch im Teich. Dann kann ich nächstes Jahr immer noch mit weiteren 10-13 Tonnen AQUA-Sil eine ordentliche Dichtschicht einbauen. 
Aber ich glaub das wird schon!

*Nun zum Thema Pflanzen.*

Das "Lexikon" ist ja echt super! hab mich da mal quer durchgelesen und eine Auswahl zusammengestellt von der ich denke das sie passen könnte:

2 oder 3 verschieden eher starkwachsende Seerosen würd ich auf jeden Fall reinsetzten, diese sollten aber nicht Tiefer als bis 2m vordringen.

__ Krebsschere, Wassernuss, Krauses __ Laichkraut, __ Nadelkraut, Nadelsimse, __ Papageienfeder, Wasserhanenfuss, __ Wassermoos
__ Wasserpest argentinische, __ Wasserschlauch südlicher, Wasserschlauch gewöhnlicher
__ Froschbiss, __ Seekanne, __ Froschlöffel, __ Brunnenkresse, __ Hechtkraut, __ Kalmus, __ Pfeilkraut, Zwerg-Rohlkolben, 
Sumpfiris (in verschiedennen Farben), Teichrose seltsame, Gelbe Sumpfiris, Wasserschwertlilie __ Iris pseudacorus, 
Wasserschertlielie asiatische

Die ausgewählten Pflanzen sollen grundsätzlich der Wasserqualität beitragen und dürfen das Ufer und die Flachwasserzone gründlich bewachsen (auch zwischen den Granitsteinen) würde mal sagen bis zu einer Tiefe von ca 1,5 Meter.
Wenn sie zusätzlich auch noch schön fürs Auge sind, hab ich natürlich auch nichts dagegen.
Angestrebt wird ein möglichst sauberes klares Wasser, damit ich meine Felder nicht mit grüner oder brauner Brühe gießen muss.

Bei __ Hornkraut, Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, hab ich so meine Bedenken das die mir den gesammten Teich zuwachsen, auch im Tieferen Bereich unter rund 2 Meter. 
*Welche der obigen Pflanzen darf ich nicht pflanzen wenn ich unter ca. 1,7 Meter Wassertiefe keinen Bewuchs mehr haben möchte?
Welche Pflanzen könntet Ihr mir noch empfehlen?*

Wie regelt sich die Wuchstiefe von Wasserpflanzen? über die Verfügbarkeit von Licht? 
also, sauberes Wasser = tieferer Bewuchs?
oder über den Wasserdruck?

wie ist das mit Teichpflanzen wie z.B. Krebsbschere oder Wassernuss welche im Winter untergehen, schaffen die das im Frühjahr überhaupt wenn sie z.B. im Winter 3 Meter tiefen untergehen, im Frühjahr wieder raufzukommen??? 
wie kapieren diese Pflanzen das das Frühjahr kommt? 
gerade in der Tiefe ist ja recht lange kalt (und "dunkler").

Gruß Michael


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2015)

hallo Michael,

ich würde mal sagen das die Wuchstiefe vom Licht abhängig ist. Bei den Krebsbscheren wäre es einen Versuch wert. Wassernuss & __ Froschbiss sollten es immer wieder schaffen hochzukommen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

Bei dem __ Hornkraut musst du dir eigentlich nicht so den Kopf machen. Das wuchert nicht fest und ist eher an der Oberfläche treibend. Weshalb dürfen __ Wasserpest und Tausenblatt nicht in 3 m Tiefe wachsen? Wobei ich beim __ Tausendblatt irgendwie nicht glaube das es weiter als 2 m tief geht. Boot fahren willst du doch wohl nicht und das Krause __ Laichkraut geht auch ggf schon mal sehr Tief. Das glänzende Laichkraut dürfte im Uferbereich bleiben. 

Gerade die Unterwasserpflanzen helfen nach meiner Meinung einen Teich klar zu halten.


----------



## Michael S. (2. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Gerade die Unterwasserpflanzen helfen nach meiner Meinung einen Teich klar zu halten.



Das stimmt sicher, je mehr Pflanzenbewuchs im Teich, desto besser fürs  Wasser -> klareres Wasser.

Für mich wäre es aber gut wenn sich der Bewuchs hauptsächlich rund um den Teich an den Dämmen und Böschungen befinden würde. 
Um später Wasser für die Bewässerung zu entnehmen wird ein Saugschlauch in den Teich geworfen und das Wasser von ganz unten genommen, (an verschiedenen wechselnden Stellen) da ist das Wasser etwas kühler, und ich hab dann während des Bewässerns/Beregnens nicht so viel Verlust durch Verdunstung.

Wenn jetzt mit der Zeit, der Grund im Teich zuwächst mit Grünzeug, besteht die Gefahr das ich die Pflanzen oder Stücke/Teile davon ansauge und die mir den Saugkorb und Saugschutzkorb zumachen und dann stimmt die Leistung der Bewässerungspumpe nicht mehr.


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Apr. 2015)

Bei uns in den Feuerlöschteichen haben wir neben dem Teich immer eine Entnahmestelle, die eine Verrrohrung in die Mitte des Teiches hat.
(Glaube so DN 400) aber aus alten Betonrohren. In der Mitte des Teichs ist dann an der Einflussstelle ein großer Stahlkäfig um das Rohr.
Damit nichts das Rohr verstopft. Leider ist dein Teich ja nun schon befüllt. Aber wenn du ihn ja mal wieder trocken legst, würdes du dir die 
Wasserentnahme erleichtern.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> und ich hab dann während des Bewässerns/Beregnens nicht so viel Verlust durch Verdunstung.


Bei uns werden die Erdbeerfelder mit Lochschläuchen ausgelegt auch wegen der Verdunstung. Verregnet wird gar nicht mehr


----------



## Michael S. (3. Apr. 2015)

Das ich mir so eine Art Entnahmestelle einrichte welche das Wasser etwa 50cm bis 1 Meter über dem Teichgrund absaugt zum Bewässern, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, das wäre sicher praktisch und ne gute Lösung. 
(mach ich vielleicht auch noch, aber nicht dieses Jahr)
Aber schön ausschauen tut sowas nicht unbedingt.... sehr großes Rohr in der Mitte des Teiches liegend, Gitter rund herum... 

Tropfschläuche zum Bewässern sind im Grund ne gute Sache und deutlich besser zum Wasser sparen, aber die Investitionskosten für ein Paar Hektar sind bei Mehrwegschäuchen schon auch sehr hoch, bei Einwegschläuchen fällt dann jedes Jahr eine gewaltige Menge an Plastikabfall an zum entsorgen. 
Um Teichwasser damit verwenden zu können brauchts dann eine sehr aufwändige sehr teuere Filteranlage.

Ich bin nur ein kleiner Direktvermarkter, wir produzieren biologisch und auf meinen Feldern stehen im Sommer etwa 50 verschiedene Gemüsesorten und Sätze/Schläge das ist dann richtig schwierig mit Tropfschläuchen zu händeln, auch schon wegen der mechanischen Unkrautbekämpfung die ich machen muss.

Ich habe etwas Angst das wenn ich die Falschen Pflanzen in den Teich gebe, sie sich so stark vermehren das sie mir den ganzen Weiher zuwachsen, quasi eine dichte massive "Unterwasser-Wiese" entsteht.
Ich kann und möchte ja auch nicht den Teich häufig ablassen müssen, um das zuviel an Pflanzenbewuchs entsorgen zu können.
Die Zeit hab ich gar nicht.
*Oder sind meine Sorgen dahingehend unbegründet?
*
Der Teichgrund muss ja auch nicht vollkommen kahl bleiben, bisschen was darf da schon auch wachsen aber halt möglichst nicht Meterlanges-Triebe-Gewurschtel.
Gibt es ne Unterwasserpflanze welche sowas wie "Sportrasen-Charakter" hat, also einen dichten niedrigen Teppich bildet? 
Sowas wäre super ;-) 

Was aus meiner Auswahl würdet Ihr nicht pflanzen, was hab ich vergessen was auf keinen Fall fehlen sollt/darf?
Oder soll ich mir da gar keinen solchen Kopf machen, und desto mehr und vielfältiger desto gut?
Die Mengen an Pflanzen die ich für die Bepflanzung brauche ist ja schon ordentlich, ich muss mir auch noch ne passende Wassergärtnerei suchen welche mir da nen guten Preis macht...


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2015)

Lade nächste Jahr im Sommer zur Teichparty ein und jeder der kommt soll dir Pflanzen mitbringen.....


----------



## Michael S. (3. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Lade nächste Jahr im Sommer zur Teichparty ein und jeder der kommt soll dir Pflanzen mitbringen.....



Wenn ich da meine Freunde alle einlade, kostet es mich noch mehr, bei meinem recht verfressenen und immer durstigen Freundeskreis....


----------



## Michael S. (25. Mai 2015)

Servus miteinander,

ja, mich gibts auch noch. 

Besonders viel ist bis jetzt nicht passiert an meiner Großbaustelle.
Aber, ein paar Sachen mache ich jetzt doch anders als zuerst gedacht.

Das Wasser (bisherige Füllung 600m³) wurde zum Teil gleich zum Bewässern verwendet und der Rest wurde abgelassen.
Nach dem Ablassen wurde von der Mitte des Teiches mit einem Planierschild noch mal Material zu den Dämmen geschoben, damit die Böschungsneigung nicht so steil ist, also die Abrutschgefahr etwas entschärft.

Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen gleich ordentlich Abzudichten und es nicht der Zeit zu überlassen und auf gut Glück zu hoffen.
Die "undichtesen" Stellen wurden weitestgehend lokaliesiert. 

Besser ich machs jetzt gleich noch dann hab ich Ruhe und später keine Probleme wenn erst mal Pflanzen und evtl. auch ein paar Fische im Teich sind.
- Es befindet sich genau in der Mitte des Teiches ein Bereich der sehr sandig und durchlässig ist, es zieht sich eine Sandspalte durch den Teich.
 (eigentlich ganz gut weil ich den mittleren Bereich des Teiches am bessten mit schwerem Gerät erreichen kann zum Abdichten.

Habe bereits 12Tonnen Bentonit in BigBags daheim, diese werden sobald es zeitlich passt und das Wetter es zulässt, dann im Teich verteil,
und etwa 15cm tief eingearbeitet dann rückverdichtet.
Diese Dichtschicht werde ich dann mit rund 60m³ weis-grauem Sand-Kies 0/16 abdecken. Habe mir das Material schon angesehen, besteht aus gewaschenem Flusssand und Kies, also kaum bzw. Null Feinanteil.
Sollte doch als Bodengrund gut passen!!!???

In die Ecke des Ablaufs wurde über eine Spannweite von 14 Metern ein Baumstamm mit etwa 17Meter eingegraben dieser wird später komplett unter Wasser sein und somit konserviert. Auf diesen Stamm werde ich dann "schwebend" zum Damm einen schönen breiten Steg bauen.

Am Samtag war dann nochmal ein Kampftag, habe den Bereich unter dem Baumstamm komplett mit rund 10Tonnen Granitsteinen ausgelegt, wie eine Art Natursteinmauer ausgebaut. 

Zwischen den Ritzen der Seine sollten (wenn die Wasserqualität später mal passt) ein paar Krebse evtl. ein schönes Zuhause finden.

Zum Thema Wasserpflanzen....
Es werden voraussichtlich, wärend der Befüllung etwa 600 Wasserpflanzen von etwa 30 verschiedenen Gatungen.
Ufer, Flach, und Tiefwasser eingepflanzt,
Da wird dann sicher das passende an Pflanzen dabei sein . 
-was wächst ist gut.
etwas wird sich nicht durchsetzten, und was viel zu stark wächst wird einfach entvernt....

Bilder folgen....

Gruß Michael

ps. Anmerkungen, Ideen, Kritik und Ratschläge erwünscht!!!


----------



## Michael S. (25. Mai 2015)

Bilder aktuell. Beitrag siehe vorherige Seite.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2015)

Zum abdecken des Bentonit kannst du doch auch deinen Bodengrund nehmen.....30 cm raus. Bentonit einarbeiten (Verdichten) und wieder 30 cm drüber, (verdichten)
Könnte günstiger sein.

Flusskrebse züchtet hier der *toschbaer*


----------



## Michael S. (25. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Zum abdecken des Bentonit kannst du doch auch deinen Bodengrund nehmen.....30 cm raus. Bentonit einarbeiten (Verdichten) und wieder 30 cm drüber, (verdichten)
> Könnte günstiger sein.
> 
> Flusskrebse züchtet hier der *toschbaer*




wär sicher günstiger, aber nicht so schön 

jetzt is eigentlich auch schon wurscht, das ganze Projekt kostet mich ne ordentliche Suppe Geld, da kommts jetzt auf die 60m³ Sand/Kies auch nimmer drauf an!
und der Kies ist einfach viel schöner als der gelb orange Lehm Sand Dreck den ich habe, welcher mir auch das Wasser trübt.
Ich überlege ob ich nicht so 5-10 Koi in dem Teich halten könnte, die könnten dann im Sand und Kies gründeln, ohne das Wasser extrem zu trüben.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Mai 2015)

60m³ Sand/Kies....120 to   1500 Euro    gut, Boden raus und lagern ist auch nicht umsonst.

Wenn du dir Koi kaufst, dann hallte dich an eine Zuchtlinie. In dem Teich können die wirklich groß werden. Wenn du kleine gute Exemplare kaufst, kann es sein das du in 10 Jahren 1-2 wertvolle Fische hast. Wenn eine Zuchtlinie (von einem der japanischen Züchter) dann können selbst die Jungen noch was bringen. Wenn du irgend welche Mix kaufst, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das du da nur ..... naja....Fische hast, welche Geschmackssache sind.

Ich habe 6 Butterfly Koi (Langflossen). Klein gekauft und 4 mit Grin (Glanzschuppen). Davon nur zwei Japan-Koi. Ich will da eigentlich keine Jungen von ziehen aber die zwei ohne Grin gefallen mir schon derzeit nicht mehr so gut. Wobei der eine richtig auffällig schneller wächst als die anderen. Mal schauen ob ich da noch mal was ändere. Goldfische von den Kindern sind auch noch in meinem Teich.


----------



## Michael S. (26. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Tipp.
Ja, hatte ich mir auch schon so ungefähr gedacht, dass wenn ich mir ein paar Koi kaufe, dann schon etwas größere, GUT ausgesuchte.
evtl hier???

http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fische/Koi/Koi-147/

http://www.foerdefisch-online.de/sh...pOBPeO1E4&shop_param=cid=35&aid=060-001b.SA1&

http://www.deine-tierwelt.de/kleinanzeigen/handpic-select-aaa-10-cm-koi-mix-a78210670/

Ich hab mich im Lexikon bei den Koi auch schon mal quer durchgelesen, aber so recht komm ich mit den Bezeichnungen Farbvarianten und Abstammungen nicht klar, die Namen und Färbungen sind schon sehr verwirrend, und für den Laien nicht sehr verständlich....
Ich versteh nicht ganz wie die Eingeteilt werden... mit der Zeit und dem Alter ändern ja die Koi u.U. ihre Optik und Färbung. 
Kann man sich die Varianten ähnlich wie Hunderassen vorstellen, aber z.B. ein Dackel bleibt doch sein Leben lang ein Dackel???
Wenn jetzt zwei optisch völlig verschiedene Koi Nachwuchs haben, ist dann dieser Nachwuchs zwangsweise  ein Durcheinander, oder kann da dann auch was "von Wert" dabei sein?

zum Fisch/Tierbesatz ganz allgemein.
Ich dachte jetzt mal an folgendes:

__ Moderlieschen 
Bitterlinge 
__ Muscheln
Goldelritzen
Regenbogenelritzen
evtl. Koi (aber wenige so maximal 10-15St)
wenns die Wasserqualität später mal zulässt Krebse

Klein und Schwarmfische, ist klar, gleich mehrere im Schwarm einsetzen....

Was mir aber arge Sorgen macht wie siehts da mit den Vermehrungen aus. 
Ich will ja insgesamt nur einen sehr geringen Fischbesatz haben was kann ich da machen.
Wenns den Fischen passt dann laichen die in so einem großen "See" ja ab wie verrückt oder? 
am Ende hab ich dann nach wenigen Jahren eine Riesenladung Koi im Teich und Tausende von Kleinfischen. Und das will ich nicht!
Regelmäsiges Ablassen und Abfischen kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich zum Befüllen von über 1200m³ zu lange brauche und dann die Pflanzen hopps gehen.

Mit dem Sonnenbarsch als Jäger kann ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden!!!
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten der Geburtenkontrolle? andere Jäger/fische die ich einsetzen könnte um den Gesammtbesatz auf einem niedrigen Niveau zu halten etwas das Jungfische und/oder auch den Laich frisst? 

(vielleicht etwas das man dann auch mal rausangeln oder keschern könnte und essbar ist)
Regenbogenforelle vielleicht 2 Stück??? 
ein __ Hecht? (wurde mir von Weiherbesitzern geraten) wird ja aber viel zu krass sein oder? der frisst ja alles was ihm vors Maul kommt!!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> zum Fisch/Tierbesatz ganz allgemein.
> Ich dachte jetzt mal an folgendes:
> 
> __ Moderlieschen Vermehren Sich gewaltig, ich finde die aber gut weil Heimisch und ziemlich selten in der Natur.....Futterfisch für Eisvögel und was da sonst so noch Fische frisst.
> ...


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2015)

Bei den __ Moderlieschen hätte ich allerdings bedenken, daß sie beim auspumpen für die Bewässerung "das zeitliche segnen" wenn sie gerade am Ansaugschlauch zufällig vorbei kommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: ist ein tolles Teich-Projekt


----------



## Michael S. (27. Mai 2015)

@ Totto,

Den Eisvogel gibts bei mir leider nicht, aber es könnte sich dann der __ Fischreiher wenn er denn kommt, mit den __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen beschäftigen, und die Koi weitestgehend in Ruhe lassen.

Regenbogenelritzen werden von der Wunschliste gestrichen!

In den extensiv genutzten Fischweihern so rund herum, gibts eigentlich überall __ Muscheln und somit, vermute ich mal, auch Bitterlinge, sollte also auch bei mir funktionieren.

Krebse gabs früher in fast jedem Gewässer und Bach bei uns, seit aber die Landwirtschaft die letztern Jahrzehnte immer intensiver wurde, und mit dem Güllefass dem Kunstdüngerstreuer und der Feldspritze bis an die Gewässer heran gefahren wird sind auch die Krebse verschwunden.
Ich hoffe, und bin mir recht sicher, das ich in meinem Teich eine gute Wasserqualität erreichen kann.
Da auf meiner Fläche gebaut, und überwiegend mit Wasser aus dem 30m Brunnen befüllt.
Ich probiers also einfach mal mit ein paar wenigen Krebsen, wenns soweit ist.

Fisch und Koi Versand ganz allgemein....
ich dacht an die Firmen "Schubert", "Primus", oder "Förde"
der Versand wäre mir schon das liebste. und für mich am Einfachsten.
Glaubt Ihr nicht das wenn man ein Paket aus 10 handselektierten Koi in AAA Qualität bestellt auch sowas bekommt.

Ich bin aus Bayern, Oberpfalz, Nähe Regensburg. Da sieht es sehr schlecht aus mit kompetenten Fisch/Koi- Händlern.
In eine normale Zoohandlung braucht man gar nicht gehen, die haben ja noch weniger Ahnung als ich....!

Nur der hier wäre in der Nähe:
http://www.bayerwald-koi.de/index1.html

Vielleicht besuch ich den mal wenns soweit ist!


@ Helmut,

Ja wenn erst mal Fische in Teich sind, muss ich natürlich auch entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen ergreifen, damit die mir nicht angesagt werden, also einen relativ feinmaschigen großen Schaugschutzkorb nochmal drüber über den vorhandenen Saugkorb.
dann verringert sich die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und es sollte nix mehr passieren können.

Moderlieschen angesaugt, dann in der Zapfwellenpumpe zerhackt und über meinen Salat gegossen, ist ja auch nicht so appetitlich! 
Ganz zu schweigen davon, das es den Fischen nicht so besonders gefallen würde.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2015)

Koi-Bauer ist mir gerade eingefallen.

Der ist in deiner Nähe.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Michael S. (27. Mai 2015)

Danke Helmut.

na da schau her in Zinzenzell! 
des is ja glei ums Eck bei mir!
Hatte ich nicht erwartet das ich da so Nahe welche finde.
dem "Koi Bauer" und auch dem "Bayerwaldkoi" werd ich mal besuchen,
 wenns soweit ist und mich vor Ort umschauen.

Vorerst aber genug von schönen teuren Karpfen geträumt! 
Erst muss der Teich fertig werden, die Bepfanzung rein, auch gut anwachsen, damit die Fische nicht wieder alles ausgraben und die Wasserwerte/Qualität muss dann auch erst noch passen.

Eins nach dem Anderen, hab noch viel zu schaffen!

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2015)

Dann lasse dir __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, __ Muscheln und Goldelritzen schicken. Die graben auch nix aus.



Michael S. schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr nicht das wenn man ein Paket aus 10 handselektierten Koi in AAA Qualität bestellt auch sowas bekommt.


Ich währe bestimmt von den Fischen enttäuschst. Besonders wenn man sich mal selber welche anschaut.... Ist doch irgendwo Geschmacksache.

Die Koi suche dir selbst aus, wie gesagt ruhig Kleine. Dann machst du vor dem Einsetzen von jedem ein Foto und dann wird es spannend.
Wenn du den Koi - Händlern erzählst was du möchtest und Bilder von deinem Teich mit bringst, wird bestimmt der eine oder andere Inhaber dich gut beraten.
Wenn möglich fährst du zuvor mal hin und schaust dich um bzw. lässt dich zuvor beraten.

Persönlich kaufe ich eher nur eine Koi, bevor ich irgend was mit nehme was zwar schön aber nicht das was ich will ist. In deiner Stelle wurde ich erst mal das Kleinfischzeug rein setzen und dann erst nach und nach....vielleicht auch erst im nächsten Jahr die Koi.

Oder wie gesagt, eine gleichartige Fischgruppe von einem Zücher um ggf. die Jungfische in 10 Jahren wieder verkaufen zu können.

PS. Ich suche auch weiterhin Metalic, Grin, Butterfly


----------



## Michael S. (22. Juni 2015)

So, von mir gibts auch wieder ein bischen etwas neues von meiner Baustelle zu berichten.

Letzte Woche habe ich richtig viel geschafft. Das Wetter hat gepasst und der Teich war soweit trocken das ich mich endlich ans abdichten machen konnte.
Es wurden 12 Tonnen Bentonit im Teich verteilt (an den kritischen Stellen etwas mehr) und erst eingegrubbert und dann mehrfach eingefräst und mit dem vorhandenen Boden gemischt. Anschliesend wurde diese "Dichtschicht" mehrfach angewalzt und ordentlich rückverdichtet.
Und abschliesend mit 140 Tonnen gewaschenem Sand/Kies 0/16 abgedeckt.

Dann war es endlich soweit. Wasser marsch!!!!

Derzeit habe ich jetzt etwa 600 m3 Wasser im Teich, und geschätzt sollte etwa noch mal soviel reinpassen.
Gerade befülle ich nicht, weil dieser Tage noch die Pflanzen für den tieferen Wasserstand gepflanzt werden. dann wird weiter gefördert.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Michael S. (22. Juni 2015)

noch Bilder, am Anfang wurde mit B-Schlauch befüllt damits nicht gleich den Kies wegspühlt


----------



## Michael S. (22. Juni 2015)

Hab gerade einen ganzen Anhänger und Kofferaum vor Pflanzen abgeholt.
- morgen gehts los mit einpflanzen.

Super super schöne Pflanzen bekommen, ach wie mich das freut!


----------



## Michael S. (22. Juni 2015)

Verschiedenstes an Pflanzen.


----------



## Michael S. (24. Juni 2015)

Schee langsam wirds was!

Aber das Einpflanzen zieht sich ganz schön hin...
Bis man da immer genau den richtigen Platz gefunden hat....


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juni 2015)

Aber es macht einfach Spaß, wenn es was sieht wie es entsteht. Wie schon mal wo anders gesagt. immer schön in Gruppen pflanzen.  Dann sieht es schicker aus als wenn es wild durch einander geht. Auch haben die Pflanzen dann auch Platz sich auszubreiten bevor sie von anderen bedrängt werden.

Wie dicht hast du den Teich jetzt bekommen......merkst du mehr als die übliche Verdunstung ? Oder steigt der Wasserstand jetzt durch den Regen sogar ?


----------



## Michael S. (25. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Aber es macht einfach Spaß, wenn es was sieht wie es entsteht. Wie schon mal wo anders gesagt. immer schön in Gruppen pflanzen.  Dann sieht es schicker aus als wenn es wild durch einander geht. Auch haben die Pflanzen dann auch Platz sich auszubreiten bevor sie von anderen bedrängt werden.
> 
> Wie dicht hast du den Teich jetzt bekommen......merkst du mehr als die übliche Verdunstung ? Oder steigt der Wasserstand jetzt durch den Regen sogar ?



jep wird so gemacht mit den Gruppen. 

Wie dicht er genau ist kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da ich ja immer noch befüllle, also der Wasserstand steigt.
Hab jetzt aktuell so ungefähr 1200m³ reingepumpt - geht schon noch was rein!

Aber es schaut bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
Bis nächste Woche weiß ich mehr.


Anmerkung am Rande. 
Mein Nachbar hat einen großen Fischweiher mit etwa 200m² dem ist nach dem Ablassen und Umbaumaßnahmen der Damm undicht geworden,
hat richtig rausgepisst auf der anderen Seite.
Er hat mitbekommen das ich meinen Teich mit Bentonit abdichte und mich um etwas davon gefragt. 
Er wollte es so probieren, wie auch ich es erst vorhatte, einfach in den gefüllten Weiher streuen.
Ich hab ihm etwa 150kg "Edasil" gegeben das hat er einfach reingeworfen wo er si undichten Stellen vermutete, und nur wenige Tage später hat man auf der anderen Seite nix mehr gesehen.
Der Damm scheint sich selbstständig abgedichtet zu haben.


----------



## jule (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael, 

dein Projekt ist der Hammer, schaue immer wieder hier rein und staune 

Das mit dem Damm des Nachbarn klingt prima  schön wenn es so klappt!

Ich habe aber eine ganz andere Frage - immer wieder frage ich mich bei deinen Bilden ob das irgendwo mitten auf dem Feld ist... sorry, aber es sieht so aus! Ist das gar nicht eingezäunt?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Aber es schaut bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
> Bis nächste Woche weiß ich mehr.


Wenn du nu die Schichtenwasserquellen fast und da immer etwas Wasser in den Teich läuft.....hast du an einen Überlauf gedacht ?


----------



## Michael S. (25. Juni 2015)

Danke Jule, das hört man gerne 

ja, ist praktisch mitten auf der freien Fläche, etwa 600m von dem Dorf entfernt wo ich wohne, war vorher dort ein ganz normaler Acker von mir.
Der Humus wurde abgeschoben und der Teich sozusagen aus dem darunter liegenden Lehmboden gestampft.
Zaun gibts bei mir nicht. Ich mag das nicht wenn man "Sachen" einsperrt...
Der Teich ist frei zugänglich für Jederman.


----------



## Michael S. (25. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn du nu die Schichtenwasserquellen fast und da immer etwas Wasser in den Teich läuft.....hast du an einen Überlauf gedacht ?



freilich hab ich das  beim Steg ist ein stehendes, oben offenes 160iger KG Rohr bis zum Grund, unten an nem 90°Bogen, 
das dann durch den Damm geht, Richtung Abfluss.
Wenn ich den Teich ablassen will, dann einfach das Rohr in den Teich drehen, wenn zuviel Wasser, dann läufts einfach oben über, quasi wie ein Skimmer.


----------



## Michael S. (25. Juni 2015)

Geschafft, rund 500 Teichpflanzen später ist der Teich fast fertig, und ich bins auf jeden Fall 
Jetzt schauts schon ganz gut aus, bin gespannt wie gut die Pflanzen wegwachsen.

Hatte heute den ganzen Nachmittag immer mal wieder Besuch von nem neuen "Freund" der kleine Kerl hat mich immer wieder als Landeplatz genutzt, hat sich mehrmals einfach auf mich draufgesetzt noch während ich am Einpflanzen war.
Sachen gibts


----------



## mitch (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael,

, das ist wohl eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle


----------



## Michael S. (26. Juni 2015)

Es ist getan! Das Loch ist voll!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael

Geniales Projekt! like
Und der Teich wird bestimmt gut von der Natur angenommen!

Freue mich schon auf Bilder über die weitere Entwicklung.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> 160iger KG Rohr bis zum Grund, unten an nem 90°Bogen,
> das dann durch den Damm geht, Richtung Abfluss.



Hallo 
Na dann hoffe ich du hast das Rohr gut gesichert, nicht das du eines morgens an einem leeren Loch stehst. Ansonsten Top , sehr schönes Projekt. Meine Neubepflanzung hat in 4-5 Wochen sicher 20% zugelegt,

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juni 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Hatte heute den ganzen Nachmittag immer mal wieder Besuch von nem neuen "Freund" der kleine Kerl hat mich immer wieder als Landeplatz genutzt, hat sich mehrmals einfach auf mich draufgesetzt noch während ich am Einpflanzen war.
> Sachen gibts


Der Kommt um Danke zu sagen.


----------



## Michael S. (30. Juni 2015)

Seit Sonntag sind jetzt immer mehr __ Libellen zu sehen. 

hätte nicht gedacht das die so schnell meinen Weiher finden.

Blauflügelprachlibelle, sie war die erste.
__ Feuerlibelle, hab ich noch erkennen können.
Azurjungfern - ich vermute das es Hufeisenazurjungfern sind
und die Große __ Königslibelle welche schon recht fleißig bei der Eiablage ist!

Wie lange dauert es den, bis aus Libelleneiern Larven schlüpfen?


----------



## lotta (30. Juni 2015)

Ganz TOLL Michael,
danke für diese interessante Baudoku,
großes Kino
Gruß Bine


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es den, bis aus Libelleneiern Larven schlüpfen?


Die meißten schlüpfen noch im selben Jahr, andere erst im dritten Jahr (__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer).
Kommt meißt auf die Wassertemperatur an ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Michael S. (10. Juli 2015)

So, nen kurzen Zwischenbericht.

nach dem Befüllen des Teiches war das Wasser ja erst mal tiefblau/türkis mit mineralischen Trübungen, die Sichttiefe betrug etwa gute 1,5 Meter, wie zu erwarten war hat das nicht so lange angehalten, und nach etwa einer Woche hat es begonnen, dass sich das Wasser grünlich färbte.
Die erste Agenblüte, mit vermutlich Schwebealgen, die Sichttiefe betrug dann zum Höhepunkt der Algenblüte nur noch etwa 70cm.
Fadenalgen sind bisher keine aufgetreten, nur ganz ganz wenig zwischen dem __ Froschbiss und dem __ Wasserschlauch welche ich wohl mit den Pflanzen mitgekauft habe. Aber diese Fadenalgen wachsen eh kaum, eher sogar rückwärts.

Jetzt seit einigen Tagen wird das Wasser immer klarer, die Algenblüte scheint überstanden zu sein 
Mitlerweilen kann ich fast bis zum Grund sehen, Sichttiefe gute 2,5Meter

Insekten und Kleingetier hat sich auch schon reichlich eingfunden, maches davon kenne ich gar nicht!

Zu den Wasserwerten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen diese zu überprüfen.
Ich erwarte, wie es bei uns hier üblich ist eine recht niedrige Karbonat- und Gesamthärte und einen hohen Silikatgehalt.
(Urgesteinsverwitterungboden, Granit, Gneis und verschiedene Sande)
Das Silikat könnte ja mal Probleme mit Kieselalgen machen.... aber was ist mit den Härtegraden?
*Wären sehr niedrige Härtegrade sehr negativ?
*
Zu den Pflanzen kann ich sagen, dass sie fast alle gut wegwachsen und gesund ausschauen, aber mit der Tendenz zu einem leichten Nährstoffmangel.
Was nicht oder fast nicht wächst ist der Tannwedel, der schaut so aus als würde er wohl bald das Zeitliche segnen.
Hab aber mittlerweilen nachgelesen das der eher Nährstoffreiche Gewässer mit höheren Härten und Mulm bevozugt, also ist es nicht so verwunderlich wenns dem bei mir nicht bzw. noch nicht so passt.
Was richtig gut wächst sind die Krebsscheren, die beginnen schon sich zu vermehren, Ableger zu machen.

zum Fischbesatz:
Ich würde mich jetzt erst mal auf Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen beschränken, dazu ein paar __ Muscheln.
*ABER* wie mach ich das mit der *Geburtenkontrolle*?  die Bitterlinge werden wohl nie überhand nehmen, aber  ich hab jetzt in meherern Beiträgen gelesen das sich Moderlischen oder auch andere Fische schnell extrem vermehren können. Ich will ja nicht das jetzt aus anfänglich 20 Fischchen ich mal ein paar tausen im Teuch habe!
Welcher Raubfisch wäre den als zusatzbesatz möglich? Sonnenbarsch hätte ich nicht so gerne.
Können diesen Job nicht auch 3 Regenbogenforellen übernehem? Die angel ich mir dann mal raus und werf sie auf den Grill.
(Forelle würd mir gefallen)
Oder gibts nen anderen (Speise)fisch der diese Aufgabe übernehem kann.
Oder einfach erst mal abwarten, ob sie sich überhaupt so stark vermehren und dann wenn wirklich mal viel zu viele drin sind einen __ Zander rein der da mal aufräumt??? (wurde mir von einem Teichwirt so empfohlen)


Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael S. (10. Juli 2015)

Auffällig war auserdem das sich in den ersten 2 Wochen recht viel Blütenstaub auf dem Wasser befand/ansammelte und recht hässliche gelbbraune Schlieren gezogen hat, dieser ist jetzt von ganz von alleine vollkommen verschwunden, wurde offensichtlich von irgendjemandem oder etwas verspeißt und abgebaut.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Michael,

warte doch mal, ob sich für den noch nicht vorhandenen Moderlieschennachwuchs ein Abnehmer der fressenden Art findet. Bei der Teichgröße wird sich sicher der eine oder andere geflügelte Jäger einstellen, wenn es sich lohnt.  Ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der seinen Teich wegen Moderlieschenüberfüllung schließen musste.


----------



## Michael S. (10. Juli 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> warte doch mal, ob sich für den noch nicht vorhandenen Moderlieschennachwuchs ein Abnehmer der fressenden Art findet. Bei der Teichgröße wird sich sicher der eine oder andere geflügelte Jäger einstellen, wenn es sich lohnt.  Ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der seinen Teich wegen Moderlieschenüberfüllung schließen musste.



Glaubst du die Fische vermehren sich gar nicht so stark? 
Ich hab da nähmlich arge Bedenken vor allem bei __ Moderlieschen und Koi (die mir sehr gefallen würden)

Na ja, ich mach mir halt ein bischen sorgen, wenn ich jetzt 20 einsetze das ich nächtes Jahr schon 1000+X habe in über 1300Kubik Wasser mit reichlich Getier und bald auch reichlich Pflanzen habens die ja wie im Paradies. 
Geflügelte Jäger gibts bei uns eigentlich nur den __ Reiher und der dürfte es an dem recht steilen und steinigen Ufer schwer haben lediglich in der einen Ecke mit dem Flachen Eingang kann der sich gut ins Wasser stellen. Und die Fische dürften ja nicht so blöd sein und immer nur dort rumschwimmen.
Kormoran gibts selten bei uns und Eisvogel noch viel  viel seltener.
Nur eine einzige verwilderte Katze wohnt in einer Feldscheune in der Nähe, die hat sich auf Mäuse aller Art spezialisiert und kann ja auch nicht so viel futtern.

Ich hab ja schon so einige Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen wie schwer es die Leute hatten ein zuviel oder das "Falsche" an Fischen wieder aus den Teichen zu bekommen.
Und bei meiner Größe dürfte sich das erst recht als richtig aufwendig herausstellen.


----------



## lotta (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Michael
Am Schlimmsten vermehren sich wohl die Goldfische und durch die relativ hohe Lebenserwartung, 
gibt es damit bestimmt die meißten Probleme.
__ Moderlieschen werden ja nur ca 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2015)

Du kannst mit Forellen regulierend eingreifen wenn es nötig werden sollte.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Koi erst mal etwas größer sind dann schmecken __ Zander auch ganz gut. __ Hechte ist nicht so Idial.....die fressen Fische bis zu fast Ihrer eigenen Größe.

Die __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich nur so lange wie sie etwas zum Fressen finden. Dann Stagniert die Population. Persönlich wurde ich eher Goldelritzen nehmen. Auch wenn die etwas größer werden. Stelle mir das stark vor wenn da so ein riesen farbiger Schwarm durch den Teich zieht. 

Weiterhin glaube ich das du bei 1300 m³ so 1000 Moderlieschen nicht mal siehst.  ....wäre so 1 Moderlieschen auf 1 m³


----------



## Michael S. (11. Juli 2015)

Okidoki 
Also dann kommen jetzt erst mal die Kleinen Fischis rein, und dann schau mer mal wie sich das so entwickelt.
(Moderlischen, Bitterlinge und Goldelritzen)

Ein __ Hecht kommt mir sowiso nicht in den Teich, der wäre viel zu aggressiv und will ja trübes Wasser mit starkem Bewuchs um aus der Deckung zu jagen.

Einen __ Zander werde ich wohl recht sicher, auch nie einsetzen, da dem vermutlich die natürliche Nahrung nicht reichen würde, ein einziger Zander braucht ja etwa 1000m² Teichfläche um sich ohne zusatzlichen Futtereinsatz ernähren zu können.

Bei den Forellen wäre noch interessant, Fische bis  zu welcher Größe sie fressen können?
Also was schafft ein Forellensetzling mit 20cm und was eine größere Forelle mit 50cm?
Packen die auch ausgewachsene Weisfische?
Nicht, dass wenn ich später mal eine einsetze und die frisst mir dann auch noch den Altbestand an Fischis weg.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juli 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wenn ich später mal eine einsetze und die frisst mir dann auch noch den Altbestand an Fischis weg.


Das kommt wohl auf die Größe der Forelle an. Bei einem gut bewachsenen Teich sollten aber immer einige Altfische überleben. Ein großer Koi frisst auch bestimmt einige Jungfische wenn er sie bekommt.
Bei deiner Teich Größe werden bestimmt auch irgendwann einige Flussbarsche auftauchen. Da werden die Eier von Wasservögeln im Federkleid mit gebracht. Wenn deine Drainquelle erst mal läuft dann kannst du in 10 Jahren ja mal den Teich im Herbst leer machen und deinen Fischbestand überprüfen. Hast ja dann den ganzen Winter um den Teich im Frühjahr ...wenn du das Wasser benötigst wieder voll zu haben


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Michael, 
hab mich noch mal von Anfang bis Ende durchgelesen . 
Toll, was Du da geleistet hast. Gefällt mir gut


----------



## bergi (3. Aug. 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> *Wären sehr niedrige Härtegrade sehr negativ?
> ABER* wie mach ich das mit der *Geburtenkontrolle*?


Hi Michael,
diese Fragen scheinen noch nicht richtig beantwortet zu sein:
1.) - nein, niedrige Härte passt schon für deine Zwecke (= solange du keine intensive Fischmast betreiben willst und nicht zufütterst).
2.) - du willst ja hier keine gezielte Fischzucht oder - mast betreiben (oder?) Solange du gar nicht fütterst, wird sich per Definition und ganz von alleine eine natürliche Bevölkerungsdichte bei den Kleinfischen einstellen, weil mehr Fische einfach nicht mehr Nahrung finden würden und keine zusätzliche Brut mehr hochkommt.
Irgendwelche __ Raubfische brauchst du dafür ganz sicher nicht (Forelle ist vom Gewässer her eher ungeeignet, ev. zu warm; ein einziger __ Hecht oder __ Zander (sind beide identisch, was Platz- und Futterbedarf angeht) ginge wohl schon, ist aber unnötig und bringt ja nicht wirklich was in der Pfanne).
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael S. (3. Aug. 2016)

Servus an alle,

nach einiger Zeit Abwesenheit hier im Forum meld ich mich auch mal wieder.
- nicht ohne Grund, den ich bräuchte wieder Rat. 

Ich hab letztes Jahr noch folgendes an Fischen eingesetzt:
Goldelritzen (ca. 50-100 St.) geschenkt bekommen.
Gekauft:
Moderlischen ( 25 St. ) 
Bittelinge( 20 St. ) (+__ Muscheln) 
und Elritzen (25 St.) 


Auch Edelkrebse hab ich eingesetzt, nachdem ich mich ausführlich über diese informiert hatte, und mein Gewässer als dafür optimal erachtete. Die Krebse wachsen echt gut, denen schein es richtig gut zu passen die zeigen einen ordentlichen Zuwachs.
Sie liegen mir mittlerweilen besonders am Herzen, zum einen weil ich damit einer gefährdeten Art einen Lebensraum geben kann, zum anderen weil ich mir erhoffe das auch für mich der ein oder andere mal in dem Kochtopf landet.

Sämtliche Fische aus dem "Erstbesatz" von letztem Jahr sind gut gewachsen und haben mindestens die in der Fachliteratur angegebene Körpergröße erreicht.
Ausfälle gab es gar keine.

Die Bitterlinge sehe ich ab und an mal -> keine oder kaum Vermehrung.
Elritzen sehe ich oft, haben sich wohl auch schon vermehrt, ich vermute die haben in der Nähe des Zulaufs (ca 40m³ täglich) abgelaicht. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob ich junge Elritzen von den jungen Moderlischen unterscheiden kann.

Moderlischen und Goldelritzen haben eine extreme Massenvermehrung hingelegt ich hab jetzt nicht nur 1000 junge Fischis im Teich sondern eher mehrere!!! tausende!!!
Und das macht mir Sorgen!
Bis heuer im Frühsommer und auch das ganze letzte Jahr war alles wunderbar.... klares Wasser kaum Algen Sichttiefe bis zum Grund( ca. 2,8m) 
Seit sich aber die Goldelritzen und auch die Moderlischen heuer im Frühsommer vermehrten, und die Jungen ein extremes Wachstum hinlegen wird das Wasser immer trüber und die Schwebealgen immer mehr. 
- aktuell hab ich noch eine Sichttiefe von etwa 50cm. 
Und die vermehren sich immer weiter, ich sehe sie ablaichen und laufend am "rummachen)
Seit sich die Goldelritzen und Moderlischen derart enorm vermehren sehe ich auch kaum noch Wasserflöhe.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das das gar so schnell gehen kann.

Die Wasserwerte hab ich getestet die sind alle "noch" in Ordnung. 
Alles was direkt schädlich für Teich und Bewohner wäre ist im unteren Bereich oder nicht nachweisbar mit Tröpfchentest.
Der Silikatgehalt, ist wie zu erwarten, sehr hoch, aufgrund des Urgesteinverwitterungsbodens aus dem das Wasser kommt.
Die Karbonathärte und die Gesammthärte sehr niedrig... 3 und 4.
Der Sauerstoffgehalt immer hoch 10mg - maximale Anzeige
ph Wert um 7,5
Die Wassertemperatur ist immer unter 20 Grad 
(sogar letztes Jahr während der extremen Hitze war das Wasser recht frisch, fast zu kalt zum reingehen)

In der enormen Vermehrung der Fische, dadurch die Abnahme der Wasserflöhe, und sonstigen Insekten und der Zunahme der Schwebealge sehe ich einen direkten Zusammenhang. 
Ich hatte ja letzes Jahr schon bedenken bezüglich einer Massenvermehrung. Jetzt ist die Frage wie kann ich regulierend eingreifen. 
Ich hatte die Frage ja schon gestellt, will mich jedoch nochmal vergewissern. 
Welcher "Raubfisch" eignet sich jetzt am besten um gezielt die Goldelritzen und die Moderlischen zu verputzen.
Vor allem sollte sich eine zusätzlich eingebrachte (Raub)Fischart sich nicht auch noch vermehren und auf gar keinen Fall den Besatz an Edelkrebsen gefährden. 
Wenn ich einen zusätzlichen Räuber einsetze, dann nur einen oder einzelne, und diesen muss ich auch wieder erwischen, also eine Fischart die sich zuverlässig fangen, bevorzugt angeln lässt.
Vermehren sollte er sich entweder nicht können oder erst mit zunehmendem Alter oder Größe, damit ich ihn vorher wieder entfernen kann.

Wenn ich jetzt einfach abwarte bis sich von selbst Räuber einfinden wird das vermutlich als erstes der Flussbarsch sein, eingeschleppt von Wasservögeln. Dieser frisst dann erst die Weißfische, vermehrt sich, und dann verschwinden meine Edelkrebse.

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?
Ratschläge?


Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael S. (3. Aug. 2016)

Nachtrag 1:

@bergi 

- nein Fischzucht und Mast ist nicht geplant und nicht erwünscht. 
- maximal ein paar Krebse wenn für mich mal anfallen, das wär schon super, und ja eigentlich ein direkter "Nährstoffentzug"
- ein einzelner oder wenige Fische in der Pfannne wären mehr als genug. (ich bin kein großer Fischesser)
- direktes intensives zufüttern hab ich auch nicht vor
- ich hab das Gefühl das das Maximum an Kleinfischen bei meiner Teichgröße noch lange nicht erreicht ist, das Gewässer könnte wohl noch einige mehr an Fischen "ernähren".


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2016)

Denke 2-3 __ Hechte könnten dir Spass machen. __ Zander schmecken auch lecker. Auf die Schnelle wäre ein Schleppnetz und einen Fischfarm welche die gefangenen Fische weiter verkauft von vor teil.......für umsonst solltest du da vielleicht jemanden finden.

Frag man nach der Gardine von deiner Frau....die mit der Bleikordel haben dann gleich das passende Gewicht unten.

Glaube aber nicht das es an deinen Kleinfischen liegt wenn der Teich nicht mehr so die Sicht hat....vielleicht bedingt durch die Abnahme der Wasserflöhe.


----------



## maarkus (3. Aug. 2016)

Die __ Raubfische werden in dem Volumen auch nicht alles erwischen, so dass du immer kleine Fische sehen kannst. 

Aber egal, ob __ Barsch, __ Hecht, __ Zander, __ Wels, etc. Die werden auch an die Krebse gehen, wenn sie sie erwischen. Du schreibst schon richtig, die Räuber sollten sich auch nicht vermehren können


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Aug. 2016)

Ein Foto wie dein Teich jetzt aussieht wäre mal nett.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
das ist ja mal eine interessante Teichgröße, die Du da hast. Welse (__ Waller - Siluris) sind recht üble Burschen, die auch vor größeren Fischen nicht halt machen, aber leider vergleichsweise kleine in Ruhe lassen. Mit "Katzenwelsen" könntest Du da den "optimalen" Raubfisch haben, da __ Hechte wie die Welse wohl eher Beutefische jagen, die in Relation zu ihrer Größe stehen, und Katzenwelse da vergleichsweise kleine Fische fressen, und auch in Teichen gut klarkommen.
Letzten Endes wirst Du wohl dennoch die Fischpopulation in ihrer Gesamtheit kontrollieren müssen. Das halte ich nicht für einfach. So sind die "Berufsfischer" ständig mit Reusen am Werk, um die verkaufsfähigen Fische herauszuholen, als auch den Überschuß an zu kleinen. Allerdings sind die nicht an einem Besatz interessiert, der für eine perfekte Wasserqualität sorgt. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie man das lösen kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit "Katzenwelsen" könntest Du da den "optimalen" Raubfisch haben,


Meiner Meinung nach ist ein __ Wels der falsche Fisch, wenn besonders die bodenbewohnenden Krebse geschont werden sollen.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit "Katzenwelsen" könntest Du da den "optimalen" Raubfisch haben,


Ich denke das Welse die falsche Wahl wären, wenn besonders die bodenbewohnenden Krebse geschont werden sollen. Gerade Welse sind Bodenorientiert.

__ Barsche sind auch eher Allesfresser, die auch den Boden absuchen und zu __ Zander kann ich nix sagen. __ Hechte sind nach meiner Kenntnis eher Standjäger die auf vorbei schwimmende Fische ab gehen. Wenn nix großes da ist, werden die wohl auch kleine Fische fressen.

Dann ist es so das ich ein sehe klares Hechtgewässer kenne...ist aber auch sehr mit __ Wasserpest bewachsen. Denke das mehr Unterwasserpflanzen dir mehr bringen würde.....

Wie baut man Nistmöglichkeiten für Eisvögel? Das wären die idealen Kleinfischjäger. Dafür hättest du doch massig Platz. Der geht auch nicht an deine Krebse.
Da drin ein Link zu einer Bauanleitung für ein Eisfogelnest. Was es alles so gibt. Dürfte für dein Gelände Ideal sein. http://www.nabu-kl.de/bau-von-bruthilfen-fuer-eisvoegel-an-der-lauter.html
Das scheint man Kaufen zu können. Muss man nur noch in eine Steilwand einbuddeln. Dann brauchst du nur noch geschützte Ansitze über dem Wasser.

http://www.brodowski-fotografie.de/beobachtungen/eisvogel.html
http://dvv.ophoven.info/index.php/projekte/eisvogelnest
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisvogel

Schwegler Brutröhre was es alles so zu kaufen gibt. * defekter Link entfernt *

Oder direkt hier
http://www.schwegler-natur.de/index...sthilfen-speziell&pcontent=eisvogelbrutroehre


*Der Mündener Eisvogel-Nistblock auch nett scheint besser als die Schwegler Brutröhre*
*http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjIkMG--63OAhXEtRQKHSs9AT0Q9QEINDAD*


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2017)

Juhu, gibt es deinen Teich noch ? Bilder währen mal nett. Hast du einen Raubfisch ein gesetzt ?


----------



## Michael S. (11. Juli 2017)

Uppdate zum Stand der Dinge.

Sorry hatte die letzten Beiträge letztes Jahr nicht mehr gelesen. 

Habe letztes Jahr erst mal nicht mehr großartig in den Bestand der __ Kleinfische eingegriffen, da ich mir nicht sicher war ob ich das Gleichgewicht nicht noch besser verschiebe.
Konnte einige Kleinfische an meinen Nachbarn abgeben, wir haben sie bei ihm in den Forellenteich gegeben, ist zwar etwas grausam, jedoch wurden die Fische somit einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt.
Unterwasserpflanzen haben sich von selber bzw. durch __ Wasservögel angesiedelt. 
Genauer gesagt __ Wasserpest, habe derzeit geschätzt etwa 50kg Frischmasse davon im Teich. 
Wasserwerte werden immer wieder mal gemessen, und sind immer gut.
Sichttiefe meist um etwa gut einen Meter tief. jedoch etwas schwankend alle paar Wochen.

Der Eisvogel wäre echt super schön über den könnte ich mich echt freuen, mir ist jedoch nicht bekannt das es in meiner Gegend irgendwo überhaupt noch Brutpaare gibt... werde mich da genauer erkundigen. Kenne die hiesigen Vorsitzenden des LBV recht gut evtl. kann ich da mehr erfahren. 
Jedoch was würde ein Brutpaar schon fressen? ich schätz mal pro Vogel nicht mehr als ein paar Fischchen pro Tag.... 
die müssten ewig nonstop jagen das ich da merkt das die überhaupt weniger werden.
auch brauchen die dann im Winter eine richtig größere eisfreie Fläche.... die müsste ich irgendwie freihalten, evtl. mit der Motorsäge rausschneiden 

Heuer im Frühjahr hab ich mich dann endgültig dazu entschlossen einzugreifen in den Fischbestand.
habe mir von einem nahegelegenen Forellenzüchter 25 Forellen geholt.
Die Forellen habe ich 1 Woche lang in einem Becken mit laufend Frischwasser und Belüftung gehalten um sicher zu gehen das ich die Krebspest nicht einschleppe, und habe zu ihnen täglich einige kleine Fische gegeben um sie auf die Goldelritzen und Moderlischen zu konditionieren.
Anfangs waren sie nicht besonders begeistert von lebender Nahrung, weil sie einfach viel zu sehr auf Pellets eingeschossen waren, haben es jedoch schnell gelernt und sich zu extrem schnellen Freiwasserjägern entwickelt.
Aktuell jagen sie im Teich, jedoch massiv reduziern tun sie nicht.
probeweise versuche ich immer wieder mal sie mit etwas wenig Forellenfutter zu füttern, was ihnen mittlerweilen sonderlich egal ist. 
Eher scheinen sie ein Verhalten erlern zu haben, das sie zuerst warten bis sich einige Moderlischen un Goldelrizen in der Nähe des Futters ansammeln und dann schiesen sie mit brachialer Gewalt durch die Schwärme und fangen einzelne raus und verschwinden wieder.

Den Krebsen gehts prächtig, habe die ersten mini-mini-Babykrebse jetzt vor kurzen entdeckt, und die Alttiere schauen auch echt super aus... wenn man sie gelegentlich Nachts mit Taschenlampe zu Gesicht bekommt.

Bilder folgen sobald ich mal dazu komme.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juli 2017)

Schön, Forellen haben was.   In einigen Jahren hast du dann 50 cm Brocken zum Räuchern.


----------



## Michael S. (12. Juli 2017)

Bilder und sonst.

hab heut grad schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht. da ich am Teich war.
Hatte heute über Nacht die Reusen im Teich gehabt, da ich wissen wollte was ich an Krebsen fange...
über 12 Stunden 14 Stück in einer Ecke des Teichs, überwiegend kapitale Männchen... da werde ich mal welche entnehmen müssen, um die Weibchen und die Jungtiere besser zu fördern.
in den Reusen hatte ich auch noch etwa 2 Kilo __ Kleinfische... siehe Bilder.
Manchmal leben die Krebse über Nacht ihre Zerstörungswut aus, und reisen irgendwelche Pflanzen aus um sie zu zerstückeln und teilweise zu fressen, heute Nacht musste da ein größerer Büschel Nadelsimse dran glauben.
Ehrfahrung Krebse und Pflanzen:
Tannwedel scheint zur ihrer absoluten Lieblingsspeise zu gehören, der tut sich schwer zu überleben, wird von ihnen laufend zugefressen.
Überhaupt sind Krebse recht eigen und gestallten ihr Gewässer nach ihrem gut Dünken so wie sie es haben wollen. Sie klettern, sie graben, sie reisen aus, und fressen was ihnen passt. für kleinere Teiche würde ich sie nicht unbedingt empfehlen.
Ansonsten absolut hochinteressante Tiere.
Meinen Honigbienen scheint das blühende __ Hechtkraut echt zu passen, da sind die voll wild drauf.

die meisten Schwert- und Sumpflilien haben heuer schon verblüht. nur eine einzige Violette blüht noch. das durfte heuer reichlich Saatgut von allen geben.
__ Froschlöffel, Hechtkraut, Seerosen, __ Blumenbinse blüht noch.
die letzten Wochen konnte ich große Mengen an __ Libellen beobachten, mindestens 8 verschiedene Arten konnte ich zählen.
Sichttiefe im Teich liegt derzeit bei etwa 1,2Meter
Der Steg hat sich in dieser Bauweise bewährt, der etwa 16m lange Kieferstamm wird unter Wasser gut konserviert, der dürfte ewig halten.

Rest siehe Bilder.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Feb. 2019)

Ist einfach ein schicker Teich. Denke da hast du ein wirkliches schönes Biotop für deine Wasserversorgung geschaffen.
Würde mich mal Intressieren ob die Forellen eher die Goldelritzin (farbig) fressen oder die __ Moderlieschen. Vielleicht merkst du ja auch keinen Unterschied. 

Ach wie groß sind die Forellen?


----------



## Turbochris (17. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Michael,
mich würde Dein aktueller Teichstatus interessieren, da Dein Teich mit dem, den ich im Bau habe, recht vergleichbar ist. Kannst Du bitte mal ein Update einstellen?

Danke!

Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Feb. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> mich würde Dein aktueller Teichstatus interessieren, da Dein Teich mit dem, den ich im Bau habe, recht vergleichbar ist. Kannst Du bitte mal ein Update einstellen?


Den Beitrag meint er:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neuvorstellung-keine-folie-–-kein-filter-–-keine-pumpe-–-keine-kois-dafür-1-4-millionen-liter….49667/


----------

